# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Περιστέρι γέννησε στην γλάστρα

## johnrider

Eχτές που πήγα να ποτίσω την γλάστρα με την chia βρέθηκε αβγό και την κυρία να κλώθει.Eάν ποτίσω θα χαλάσουν τα αβγά,εάν δεν ποτίσω θα ξεραθούν τα φυτά.
Kαι τώρα τι κάνουμε..

----------


## jk21

βαζεις τη γλαστρα σε μεγαλο πιατακι και γεμιζεις νερο το πιατακι και τραβα η γλαστρα οσο θελει

----------


## panos70

η λεκανιτσα ..........

----------


## mparoyfas

πω πω!! είναι και κούκλα η κυρά !!

----------


## johnrider

Λεκανίτσα δεν γίνετε γιατί η γλάστρα είναι μακρόστενη μικρή. έριξα νερό στο πιατάκι αλλα δεν νομίζω τα φυτά να κρατηθούν.
έχει κάνει και το δεύτερο αβγό σήμερα και δεν κουνιέται με τίποτα.


ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει πόσες μέρες κάνει να βγει από το αβγό  νεοσσός.
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## johnrider

σε 7 μέρες λέτε να κάνω ωοσκόπηση.

----------


## johnakos32

Eγω λεω τα δεξια και τα αρριστερα φυτα να ποτιστουν ελαφρα .
τοσα πολλα φυτα σε τετοια γλαστρα μεγαλωνουν και βγαζουν σπορο κανονικα? εγω πηγα και εριξα 3 σπορια και εχω 3 φυτα σε μια ιδια λιγο πιο μεγαλη...

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη λιγο το νερο στο πιατακι ,λιγο γεμισμενα μπουκαλια νερου ,τοποθετημενα με την μυτη στο χωμα (σφηνωμενα ) θα κανεις τη δουλεια σου .Παντως για να μεγαλωσουν αρκετα τα φυτα ,θα σου λεγε οσα ειναι μακρια της φωλιας ,να τα μεταφυτευσεις αλλου 


παντως η γλαστρα ειναι σουπερ ! απο τη μια η υπεροχη φωλια ,απο την αλλη ο σημαντικοτατος σπορος στη φυσικη του μορφη ! Μπραβο Γιανναρε !

----------


## amastro

Αρχόντισσα η κυρία. Καλά κρυμμένη και με σκιά από τα φύλλα.
Σου έχει βάλει δύσκολα όμως.
Εγώ στη θέση σου θα πότιζα με μέτρο στις άκρες της ζαρντινιέρας, όπως είπε ο Γιάννης.
Τουλάχιστον να μη χάσεις τα ακριανά φυτά. Αν και όταν βγουν τα πιτσουνάκια, ίσως είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα για τα φυτά σου.

----------


## Steliosan

Μια  αναπαντεχη αναπαραγωγη. :Anim 25:

----------


## johnrider

Tι να την κάνω την ρουφιάνα ολόκληρη αθήνα εδώ γέννησε.έδωσα μάχη να την σηκώσω να της φτιάξω λίγο την φωλιά.

----------


## johnakos32

Πες του jk να σου δωσει δαχτυλιδι να περασεις στα περιστερια αφου εκεινου αχρηστα θα πανε..... ::

----------


## amastro

Ήδη στο έχει κάνει καλοκαιρινό.
Ατυχία για εσένα, μεγάλη τύχη για την περιστέρα.
Που αλλού θα έβρισκε τέτοιο οικοδεσπότη;

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη τα 2.9 για καμμια φωλισια balcanica αετονυχηδων μια χαρα ειναι .... για περιστερι πεφτουν λιγο στενα 

Παντως παντα στην πλακα ,σε προσωπικη συνομιλια με τον Γιαννη (κηπουρικου ενδιαφεροντος ) ριξαμε την ιδεα .... δαχτυλιδωμενα περιστερια  :Jumping0046:

----------


## johnakos32

> Γιαννη τα 2.9 για καμμια φωλισια balcanica αετονυχηδων μια χαρα ειναι .... για περιστερι πεφτουν λιγο στενα 
> 
> Παντως παντα στην πλακα ,σε προσωπικη συνομιλια με τον Γιαννη (κηπουρικου ενδιαφεροντος ) ριξαμε την ιδεα .... δαχτυλιδωμενα περιστερια


Αρκει να μην το στενεύει γιατι καλοκαιρι ειναι τωρα , δαχτυλιδι βραχιολι...

----------


## johnakos32

τα περιστερια γεννουν συνηθως 2 αυγα το οποια σκανε στις 18-20 ημερες.
καλα κρασια...

----------


## Steliosan

Υπομονη.

----------


## panos70

και οπου γεννιουνται και μεγαλωνουν το νιωθουν σαν σπιτι τους και δεν φευγουν απο εκει , αντε να τα χαιρεσαι και γρηγορα στο κλαρι .....η στις πολυκατοικιες θα ελεγα καλυτερα  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Στα καλλωδια της υπηρεσίας παροχής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος θα έλεγα εγώ! 
Αρσενικό δεν έχει κοντά της ?

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Γιάννη, είναι πολύ ωραία εμπειρία, θα δεις όλα τα στάδια, από τον κλώσσημα μέχρι το πρώτο πέταγμα! 
Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι, φιλοξένησα 3 γέννες στο μπαλκόνι μου, και δεν δίστασαν να έρθουν και τον χειμώνα! να κάνουν άλλη μία!! Το τι έχω ''τραβήξει'' με το καθάρισμα, δεν λέγεται. Και είχα και βρύση με λάστιχο δίπλα...

Και το τι ''τραβάω'' κάθε μέρα, για να τα... εμποδίσω πλέον να συνεχίσουν να γεννάνε στο μπαλκόνι, πάλι δεν περιγράφεται! ....
Τα μικρά, όπου γεννιούνται, εκεί πάνε -από ένστικτο- τον επόμενο χρόνο, να γεννήσουν κι αυτά! Δεν ξεκολλάνε με τίποτα!


Κουτσουλιές παντού! Μπαίνουν και μέσα στο σπίτι, και ...βολτάρουν, στην κουζίνα, στο σαλόνι! Απ' την μια μ' αρέσει πολύ να τα βλέπω, απ' την άλλη, τρέχω πίσω τους συνέχεια!! Και είναι και... χοντρά! χοντρά!!

Πέρα απ' το κλώσσημα που κάνει κάπου 20 ημέρες, χρειάζεται άλλος ένας μήνας περίπου! για να βγουν λίγο έξω απ' τη φωλιά -σ' εμένα, κατέβαιναν απ' τη γλάστρα την ημέρα και τριγύριζαν στο μπαλκόνι, και το βράδυ πάλι κούρνιαζαν στη γλάστρα (που βέβαια δεν είχε τίποτα...) και για να πετάξουν και να φύγουν τελείως, χρειάστηκαν σχεδόν ακόμα 20 ημέρες!! -τελείως βέβαια, δεν έφυγα ποτέ! Στην απέναντι κεραμοσκεπή... καραδοκούν! Απ' την μια μου αρέσει!, απ' την άλλη... ''δίκοπο μαχαίρι''!! 

Η μαμά:


και τα... ''μωρά''!

----------


## stephan

Και σε εμάς εδώ έχει κάνει φωλιά στο μπαλκόνι μια δεκοχτούρα σε μια εσοχή της συσκευής του φυσικού αεριού και πίσω από ένα αναρριχώμενο. Ξέρετε αν έχουν διαφορές στη διάρκεια ανεξαρτητοποίησης και κλωσήματος από τα περιστέρια;

----------


## johnrider

σήμερα που έτυχε να σηκωθεί από τα αβγά βρήκα την ευκαιρία να κάνω ωοσκόπηση.
ο αρσενικός έκανα καλά την δουλειά του.

----------


## johnrider

Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει φτάσει στην 16 ημέρα κλωσίματος, με ώρα αλλαγής φρουράς  μεταξύ 10-11 το πρωί και 8-9 το βράδυ.

----------


## malvinamalvina

ετοιμασε περιστερωνα γιατι πολυ δυσκολα ξεκολανε.απο την δικια μοθ εμπιρια σου λεω εγω εχω καμια 15 στο μπαλκονι δεν μπορω να τα διωξω βασικα δεν θελω κριμα ειναι ειναι και αυτα πουλια

----------


## CreCkotiels

απ'οτι βλεπω τα φυτα εξασθενουν!!Τι να πω? υπομονη και απολαυσε την εμπειρια!!Σε περιπτωση οπως αυτη που ερθουν περιστερια και γεννησουν καλο ειναι να τα εχουμε απο την μια,αλλα και απο την αλλη σε μια πολυκατοικια ειδικα θα υπαρχει πολυ καθαρισμα,αλλα και "φωνες" απο τους διπλα και τους κατω,οποτε τι κανουμε αν θελουμε να μην ξαναερθουν???

----------


## johnrider

ολα μια χαρα θα πάνε.

----------


## johnrider

_καλοκλαροτα!!!! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
να μεγαλωσουν και να κουτσουλανε ανθρωπους
_

----------


## Steliosan

Αντε με το καλο.Πες μου οτι σε αφηνει να την χαιδεψεις κι'ολας;

----------


## xrisam

Πάντως δεν έχω δει ποτέ χάμω να κλωσσάνε παντα ψηλά πάνε τα περιστέρα, μάλλον ειναι άνετα και της αρέσει.

----------


## johnrider

> Αντε με το καλο.Πες μου οτι σε αφηνει να την χαιδεψεις κι'ολας;


Ούτε για αστείο. Τις προάλλες με σκουπόξυλο έδωσα μάχη να την σηκώσω για να φτιάξω τη φωλιά.

----------


## johnakos32

Δώσε και τίποτα να φάνε τα πουλάκια :winky:  
Με το καλό στο συρματοσχοινο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## johnrider

26 ημερών.

----------


## xrisam

Eίναι φοβερά μουτράκια! 

Η γλάστρα αποδειχτηκε καλη φωλιά!

----------


## amastro

Τους έβαλες την εφημερίδα για να μάθουν Γαλλικά;
Στα όπα-όπα τα έχεις τα γιαβράκια, με τα Γαλλικά τους και το πιάνο τους.
Πέρα από την πλάκα, είχα μικρός περιστέρια και ξέρω τι καθάρισμα θα έχεις ρίξει στο μπαλκόνι σου.

----------


## johnrider

Περίπου πριν 10-15 ημερες είχε εξαφανιστεί το ένα, πίστεψα ότι μάλλον τα είχε πέσει και το φάγανε γάτες. Mετά από 5 ημερες είχε εξαφανιστεί και το άλλο. Tι να κάνουμε λέω έτσι ήταν γραφτό.
Σήμερα βγαίνω έξω και βλέπω.........


τα αναγνώρισα με την μία.

----------


## thanos52

Ηταν πολυ τυχερα που ηρθαν και μεγαλωσαν στην γλαστρα σου!Αλλος μπορει να τα ειχε πεταξει!

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Γιαννη......

----------


## xrisam

Κουκλιά τα γλαστροπεριστερα σου!!!! Καλή τύχη να έχουνε...

----------


## Gardelius

Να είναι καλά το μικρά Γιάννη και ..... 





> Καλή τύχη να έχουνε...


*μακριά από αρπακτικά !*

----------


## Nuclear

Καλησπέρα έχω κ εγώ ένα παρόμοιο θέμα με ένα ζευγάρι. αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι το ένα έχει μεγαλώσει λίγο περισσότερο από το άλλο είναι φυσικό η το ένα τρώει λιγότερο και τα καταφέρει ? 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jczv3w1hra...33.18.mp4?dl=0

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει μια καποια διαφορα ,αλλα ισως οφειλεται στη διαφορετικη μερα εκκολαψης  .Δειχνει ζωηρο και υγειες οπως το αλλο .Αν θες ξεχωρα σπο τους γονεις οταν λειπουν και δεν σε δουν και φοβηθουν και τα αφησουν ,δινε του κρεμα νεοσσων στο στομα ποτε ποτε ή κροκο βρασμενου αυγου ,ελαφρως αραιωμενο και πολτοποιημενου ,ωστε να πλησιασει το αλλο .Αλλα πρωτα θα σου ελεγα να παρατηρησεις (αν ειναι εφικτο ) αν ταιζουν το ιδιο και τα δυο μικρα ή κανουν διακριση

----------


## Nuclear

Οι γονείς του με έχουν συνηθίσει με βλέπουν στο μπαλκόνι και δεν φεύγουν !!! αυτό που τους έχω κάνει έβαλα φαγητό και νερό για τους γονείς να μην ψάχνουν.... ταΐζουν και τα δυο βλέπω άλλα μου κανε εντύπωση και για αυτό το λέω.  το αυγό που ανέφερες με το αυγό βράζω ένα αυγό παίρνω τον κρόκο και τον αραιώνω με νερό δίνοντας του με σύριγγα ?  και πόσο τούς δίνω ???

----------


## jk21

Ναι ,δινεις μονο στο μικρο επιπλεον ,για να καλυψει το εδαφος σε σχεση με το αλλο

Βραζεις ενα αυγο 12 λεπτα .Οταν ειναι χλιαρο ακομα (οχι να καιει πολυ ) βγαζεις τον κροκο ,τον διαλυεις λιγο οσο χρειαζεται για να περνα απο συρριγκα των 10 ml και του δινεις .Βασικα αν ειχες και ενα καθετηρα απο φαρμακειο


 ή ενα θερμοσυστελομενο απο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων ανταλλακτικων (ή ηλεκτρολογικων )



ισως εβαζες στη μυτη της συρριγκας (δεν βαζουμε βελονα ) και το κατεβαζες στον προλοβο του πουλιου στη πισω οπη εντος του στοματος .Αλλα και μπροστα να του βαλεις θα το κατεβαζει αν δινεις λιγο λιγο .Οσο θελει απο οσο θα του δινεις

----------


## Manostyro

Έχω περιστέρια δώδεκα χρόνια και πάντα το ένα απο τα δύο είναι ποιο μικρό συνήθως είναι το αρσενικό. Με συρριγκα 10 ml βάζεις το αραιωμένο αυγό στο σταμα του και αυτό τρώει. Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Εγώ τα δίνω τροφή σε μορφή τραχανά και λιώνει εύκολα εσύ με το αυγό να είναι καλά αραιωμένο.


Επείσης μπορείς να δώσεις και ψίχα από ψωμί το κανείς μικρό μπιλακι και το καταπίνει και μετά με τη συρριγκα νεράκι.

----------

